# My Porky



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Japanese Chin. It was Christmas this year. Just lost him in April, but I love to look at his photos. <3


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

Can anybody see that picture?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw it! He sure was cute.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Aww! How cute!


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah he's pretty darn cute!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

very cute.. i like how the bandana is to big for him/her..lol..really cute


----------



## dachsund96 (May 30, 2006)

i like it too


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

What a doll! Is Porky a Japanese Chin?


----------



## Chanel01 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss,

I hope you get a new chin. They're the sweetest dogs, mine gives me kisses all the time!!! 


Here's Peaches,


----------



## Callie15 (Jul 6, 2006)

He is adorable. I am terribly sorry for your loss of youir baby.


----------



## MasonLover (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I must say he definitely was a cutie!!


----------

